# S3 Sportback



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hello!

Been a long time since I posted on this forum - I wonder if anyone remembers me! Been nearly 6 years since I owned my 225 TT.

For the years in between I've owned a Z4 3.0 and for the last 2 of those, the Z4 M Roadster. Unfortunately (I say that because I love the M so much, by far the best car I've owned) the time is approaching to sell it and move on for a number of reasons, several of which are based around saving money !

There's nothing BMW can offer me within budget that appeals at the moment (I really don't like the looks of the 1 series) so it seems I'm coming back to the Audi camp - despite Guildford Audi's best attempts to put me off (crap test drive, ridiculous finance quotes etc). I'll miss Vines BMW Guildfords customer service I have to say.

Pretty much decided on an S3 Sportback (I could go for a TT, but it'll seem like a kinda much diluted version of the M - so I need a radical change). Spec as follows:
http://ak4-uk.audi.de/open-ecard-uk.htm ... 0248402203
+ I'll then get one of these fitted afterwards:
http://www.kenwood.eu/products/car/navi ... DNX8220BT/
...which will cover the SatNav / Blutooth and iPod integration in a superior fashion and at less than half the price of the Audi factory options.

The really good news is that Autobytel have quoted me a price of over £2.5k cheaper than going direct via an Audi dealer. Guildford Audi have already told me there's no way they can match the price!

So does anyone else have one yet (they are so new I wonder if anyone does) or have one on order. I need to get myself excited about it (which is ridiculous because it's clearly a lovely car) while considering the M is going 

Damian


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

A friend of mine is picking his up today, in Black with panoramic roof. I will see it later so give you impressions then.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Great - that will be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I remember you - not from here but from Z4um  Why did you never go to Z4-forum or zed-cars?

Bit of a bummer selling the ///M I bet, but IMHO the S3 is nice, fast too. Any reason why the 5 door as opposed to 3?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I remember you - not from here but from Z4um  Why did you never go to Z4-forum or zed-cars?
> 
> Bit of a bummer selling the ///M I bet, but IMHO the S3 is nice, fast too. Any reason why the 5 door as opposed to 3?


Hey 

Actually I was one of the original Mods @ Z4um.com (now defunct for many reasons). I know quite a few of the peeps @ Zed-Cars (many came across from Z4um), but haven't posted there for a while, I must admit. Did go on some fantastic Z4um events in the past, especially the 2 in Wales. I have posted on Zed-Cars today actually - for the same reason. They are not Audi fans at all over there mostly so I'm in for some stick. I'm not biased to any brand however, all comes down to what seems to suit me best at the time.

Reasons for 5 door, a few:

- rarity - S3 Sportback is only just out
- residuals (predictions look good - and there aren't many cars that are as fast and practical cars as this, at this price - so I reckon the prediction could be right)
- long term prospect - thinking of keeping this one for maybe 5 years (We'll see - I'll prob get itchy feet) - and so the 5 door makes that more possible (flexible)

Damian


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

Friend of mine just bought one for his wife and it was delivered a couple of weeks ago. I think its sprint blue, certainly looks similar to SB.

They had problems getting it insured to begin with as because it was so new and because Audi have so many model/engine/doors combos, some of the major insurers wouldn't accept its existance.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have driven one, as its not the NA you have been used to you may find it needs "work" to get going (usual lag past rev cut off etc), however im sure your driving habits from the TT will soon come back (they did for me, im in an NA at the mo).
I seriously contemplated the first of the S3'S in 2 door form.
Personally i love it, in standard colours they are very stealthy, which i like.
Have not been in a remmapped one, but should imagine the results are pleasing.

Does the Kenwood work with the MFSW and display on the DIS?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hi Ronin

yea I'll almost certainly get a remap once its 'run in'  Thanks for the comments.

Re the MFSW / DIS - integration. TBH not sure - thanks for hi-lighting it - I should check it out. However even if it doesn't - it won't put me off as the cost saving / functionality difference is so huge.

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Kenwood site suggests it should support the MFSW:

_OEM Wired Remote Control

This indicates that the system allows the factory fitted steering wheel remote controller of the vehicle, to control the KENWOOD head unit for genuine audio._


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes of course I forgot you were a mod. Sig pic looks good, I still have some of your pics, kept them in case I bought a black ///M and needed some decent pics to decide whether to get one or not, but ended up with the SLK.

Sound reasons for the Sportback, plus it's a bit less obvious than the 3 door, a bit more of a Q car. Does it have the roof rails, looks like a mini-Avant when it does.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Yes of course I forgot you were a mod. Sig pic looks good, I still have some of your pics, kept them in case I bought a black ///M and needed some decent pics to decide whether to get one or not, but ended up with the SLK.
> 
> Sound reasons for the Sportback, plus it's a bit less obvious than the 3 door, a bit more of a Q car. Does it have the roof rails, looks like a mini-Avant when it does.


Yea, gonna get the Chrome roof rails. £220 option, not standard unfortunately!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

FFS robbing bar-stewards, does look the part with them though. Does the facelift come with S-tronic yet, or were you not interested anyway?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> FFS robbing bar-stewards, does look the part with them though. Does the facelift come with S-tronic yet, or were you not interested anyway?


Not available quite yet (but coming) - but I'm not that bothered. Prefer manual, as impressive as DSG is.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Kenwood site suggests it should support the MFSW:
> 
> _OEM Wired Remote Control
> 
> This indicates that the system allows the factory fitted steering wheel remote controller of the vehicle, to control the KENWOOD head unit for genuine audio._


Would you let us know if it does, i have a new Audi coming this month and like you am going aftermarket on the Headunit, was looking at the Pioneer which with an adapter can work with the Bose and MFSW.

Thanks.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Np - will do


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Ok, some good news - have phoned 2 car audio specialists (one that I know does alot of work direct with Audi, Porsche etc) just to be safe, and they both advised that the Kenwood system can be made to work with the Audi MFSW and Bose.

Damian


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

snaxo said:


> I'll then get one of these fitted afterwards:
> http://www.kenwood.eu/products/car/navi ... DNX8220BT/
> ...which will cover the SatNav / Blutooth and iPod integration in a superior fashion and at less than half the price of the Audi factory options.
> 
> So does anyone else have one yet (they are so new I wonder if anyone does) or have one on order.


Can't comment on the car but I had the Kenwood DNX8220BT fitted a some while back. Also can't comment on the compatibility with the Audi OEM controls and Bose, I have it fitted to a car without any steering controls. There are some very good deals to be had on the unit and iPod cable if you hunt around.

Being a TomTom user for many years I wasn't sure how I'd get on with the Garmin Nav. Works very well and the whole I prefer it to my TomTom. The iPod integration is great, album art on screen and browsing the music and playlists actually seems quicker than through the iPod itself. The bluetooth phone (Parrot) is a little more temperamental but I believe this is more to do with the model of phone I'm using, though saying that it worked better on a Parrot CK3100. Prone to disconnecting after one or two calls, I've a new phone due so will see how it fairs with that.

Good luck with the new car and if there's any questions on the Kenwood unit feel free to ask. :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cheers Whirly 

I'm seeing the Kenwood priced usually at around £999 and Ian Bannings in Guildford have quoted me £1200 supplied and fitted with iPod Video connection - does that sound reasonable?

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Cheers Whirly
> 
> I'm seeing the Kenwood priced usually at around £999 and Ian Bannings in Guildford have quoted me £1200 supplied and fitted with iPod Video connection - does that sound reasonable?
> 
> Damian


Does that price include connecing to the MFSW?

ta


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Not sure - can't imagine that would add a huge amount to the price though (famous last words...)


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

snaxo said:


> Cheers Whirly
> 
> I'm seeing the Kenwood priced usually at around £999 and Ian Bannings in Guildford have quoted me £1200 supplied and fitted with iPod Video connection - does that sound reasonable?
> 
> Damian


I believe £999 is the price "premier" Kenwood resellers are currently "advised" to shift the units at. I got mine for £999 but that included the iPod Video lead, some crossovers (my amp had to be bypassed) and full fitting. The work was done by a respected car audio fitter in Sheffield. I didn't really have to haggle for that deal so I assume the margin and the fact business is quiet means fitters have room to manoeuvre.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car but...after enjoying Motorsport sixes, the VW turbo four is surely going to grate after a while?

Do you need 4 doors and hatch?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hey Gary, looong time no speak. How's things?

TBH I honestly think pretty much anything other than something *more* expensive than the M Roadster is likely to be a driving disappointment in comparison (few obvious exceptions but they are just too impractical as everyday cars!). Probably a bit of a sweeping statement, but I reckon not that inaccurate either. Boxster S is around the same price and having drive one of those, its fabulous, but just not as raw and ultimately (to me anyway) just not as exciting.

So I know that for pure driving frills, whatever I get is going to be a disappointment (I'm not getting an Evo!) and I just have to take that on the chin. However, the next car fits into a possible 'five year plan' and so although I don't need 5 doors and a hatch *now* - I'm hoping that within 5 years I will do :wink: Problem is that I can't afford to keep losing out to the kind of crippling depreciation ( I just 'aint that rich) the M has suffered (god knows why, it really is such a terrific car, I can't really get my head around how its lost so much value).
Well actually, right now, I can afford it - but if / when I move which is likely to be not far off - my mortgage will almost double and I just have to be sensible about that. Something has to give.

I drove an S3 the other day (non sportback) and it was a nice car. Nice but well, comparatively (important word here), dull. I'm hoping a remap will spice it up a bit it's never going to be an 'M'. It was so quiet  And it has a roof  Roof down with that 343BHP M engine - kinda addictive  Oh well.

I feel a little 'spoilt' saying that because compared to many cars the S3 is very nice car so sometimes I feel I should just be grateful! I'm trying to get excited about it.

Believe me, this is a 'head' purchase, not a 'heart' one. However, I do think the S3 SB looks a lovely car all things considered.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Flyboyben - did you manage to get a look at your friend's Sportback?

I gotta say I'm really wavering on this. Heart is telling me to keep Z4M as long as poss.

I found out today that an extended warranty including emergency recovery is only £450 per year (approx), when I thought it was much more. That is not bad.

The BMW select final value price on my car is £20,000. Right now Audi would offer me £2k less @ 18k trade in (so obviously a no-go), but I notice that there are 3 cars of very similar age, spec, mileage to my car on Autotrader (private sales) @ £23950 - which is not so bad tbh.

Hmmm. I'd almost completely convinced myself on changing now, but I'm definitely having a major waver.
I still have a very strong suspicion the S3 Sportback will be my next car but perhaps I can delay the move a bit...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Decision made after much consideration. Gonna keep the Z4 for another year, which I am very happy about. S3 Sportback still very likely to be next car I think. Re-assess in a year!


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

i think you've probably made the correct decision. You would miss the M power so much. If you don't need the additional seats just now then you don't need the S3 SB


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Damian

The new Sciroccos are in VW dealers now, Heathrow VW on the A30 have a Black one outside.

I dropped in to have a look at my local dealer yesterday and finished up test driving it, suspension quite firm but a very nice drive, I'm going back to have another look today.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hey Rob

Long time no speak - yea I'll have to have a look at one of those in the future, for sure.

Enjoying the MK II?

Damian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> The new Sciroccos are in VW dealers now


Seeing as the FSi units are nothing new or special I personally think it's worth waiting for the Derv engines that are due in a few months time. The FSi engines will never be 'sporty' becasue they will take sales from the TT, so they will be mid ranged and economic. With that in mind the Derv engines will be the better option IMO.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

With Kev on this, if you really fancy a Scirocco then wait for the TDi engines to be launched.

I had a S3 hatch for a while and I think you've made the right choice keeping the M if you dont 'need' anything more practical. The S3 was very good, but for me it wasnt good enough to be a long term keeper and that was with remap.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > The new Sciroccos are in VW dealers now
> ...


I read that it is a new and different engine to the Golf unit. Lighter and more emissions friendly. Not that it matters too much.

Will check.

I like the front end treatment. Badge -centric rather than ugly great coporate grill-centric.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I read that it is a new and different engine to the Golf unit. Lighter and more emissions friendly. Not that it matters too much.


IMO no matter what petrol engine they put in (within reason that they won't put a powerful one in because of TT sales), there will be no reason to take it over a Derv.



garyc said:


> I like the front end treatment. Badge -centric rather than ugly great coporate grill-centric.


Saw my first one 'in the metal' yesterday whilst sat in traffic. I have to say it looks a LOT bigger than I thought, but it was very purposeful. It had small wheels though which really failed to fill the massive rear arches.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I have been in my mates new S3 SB this week end, here are my thoughts

Spec:
Phantom Black
Black interior (1/2 Leather)
Privacy Glass
S6 wheels
Roof Bars
GSM Prep

Positives:
Looks great
DRL's
Quick even though he is running it in
well specced
Seats are very comfy and extremely supportive

Negatives:
Ride is very hard

Overall I am very impressed with it


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> The really good news is that Autobytel have quoted me a price of over £2.5k cheaper than going direct via an Audi dealer.


Now that looks tempting. I was looking at these a while back, but discounts <£1k put me off, but it does tick most boxes for me at the moment (if only book space was a _little_ bigger) and at that price is better value. Autobytel are Inchcape (sp?) aren't they, so UK dealers only?

Any idea what the lead time was? (I'm guessing about 12 weeks for a build-to-order).

Shame my local dealer never returned my call after I spoke to them about a test drive :roll:


----------



## HRD TT (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently people are getting 8-10% off the price of new S3s at the moment, definitely worth shopping around the Audi dealerships for the best deal


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

HRD TT said:


> Apparently people are getting 8-10% off the price of new S3s at the moment, definitely worth shopping around the Audi dealerships for the best deal


My mate who I mentioned earlier, originally went to the local dealer (yes, you know who you are :wink: ) but they weren't interested in talking discounts, so he walked away. He went to another dealer, not too far south from here, and they were happy to talk discounts, so he ordered an S3 SB for his wife.

He is now looking at a Q7 for himself and he knows which dealer he will be going to for that.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Neil - Autobytel are Inchcape yeah. Ask to speak to Chris - he was very helpful ! And if you do - tell him I sent you in his direction, may make him feel better about all the work (quotes) he did for only for me to say 'I've decided to keep mine for another year' (well he was very understanding anyway).

Lead time is currently 16 weeks.

Pleased to see some positive feedback on the car - still likely to be my next purchase!

Damian


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

snaxo said:


> Lead time is currently 16 weeks.


You can get them fron dealers nearly immediately so long as you aren't that specific about spec and with 10% discount

My mate just wanted Black with Bright roof bars, he ended up not paying for the GSM, BOSE and Privacy glass.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good to see you back on here Damian. Hope all is well 

Cheers

James

PS - avoid Ian Bannings - i'd buy from there but wouldn't let them touch my car.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Good to see you back on here Damian. Hope all is well
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Hey James - long time no speak.

Nice car ^^ 8) 

What's wrong with Bannings btw - I thought they had a pretty good rep?

D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Nice car ^^


Well that's sort of your fault. 

Bannings - used them a few years back and then ended up re doing the work myself. Looked alright on the surface but the workmanship when i found a fault and started investigating was dire. They may have changed.

I'd recommend http://www.catsforcars.co.uk/ over in Farnham.

Cheers

James


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

haha I see  Well, I think I exerted very positive influence in that case!

Re: Cats4cars - not heard of them before, but I'll keep a note of them cheers!!!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Neil - Autobytel are Inchcape yeah. Ask to speak to Chris - he was very helpful ! And if you do - tell him I sent you in his direction, may make him feel better about all the work (quotes) he did for only for me to say 'I've decided to keep mine for another year' (well he was very understanding anyway).


Thanks Damian, will do 

You mentioned that he offered "over £2.5k" off, so I assume you got more discount than they advertise then (£2.5k)? Good going, I assumed they would have minimal left to play with at the advertised discount. Crucial for me though would be the trade-in quote, as I just can't be bothered (or have the time or inclination) to advertise privately, and with TT prices as they are I imagine this may kill the deal if they offer me a derisory amount. I'll give Chris a bell though, cheers.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Lead time is currently 16 weeks.
> ...


Interesting, thanks 

Sprint blue with silver roof bars and privacy glass, and I would be happy, anything else could be done retro (and cheaper). Might have to do some ringing round. I assume all dealers have access to this stock then, rather than it being, say, Listers specific?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

neil1003 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > snaxo said:
> ...


Apparently Audi imported a load of cars based on what they thought people would want i.e BOSE, privacy Glass, GSM etc, my friends car was £30k, he paid £27k


----------

